# Over 100 fully vaccinated people contract COVID-19 in Washington state



## Becky1951 (Apr 1, 2021)

*Over 100 fully vaccinated people contract COVID-19 in Washington state, officials say*

Over 100 people in Washington state have tested positive for COVID-19 more than two weeks after becoming fully vaccinated against the disease, officials said.

The Washington State Department of Health is investigating reports of the so-called breakthrough cases, which it said are expected with any vaccine.

Out of the 1.2 million people who are fully vaccinated against COVID-19 in Washington, epidemiologists have reported evidence of 102 breakthrough cases in 18 counties since Feb. 1, representing less than 0.01% of all fully vaccinated individuals in the northwestern U.S. state. Most cases were patients who experienced only mild symptoms, if any, according to a press release from the Washington State Department of Health.

However, at least eight people with breakthrough cases have been hospitalized. The Washington State Department of Health is also investigating two potential breakthrough cases where the individuals died. Both patients were over 80 years old and suffered from underlying health issues.

The Washington State Department of Health said further investigation will help identify patterns among the breakthrough cases, such as if a variant of the novel coronavirus may have caused the infection.
A breakthrough case is confirmed with a positive polymerase chain reaction (PCR) test or a positive antigen test in an individual more than two weeks after they have received their final dose of a COVID-19 vaccine, according to the Washington State Department of Health.

"Finding evidence of vaccine breakthrough cases reminds us that, even if you have been vaccinated, you still need to wear a mask, practice socially distancing, and wash your hands to prevent spreading COVID-19 to others who have not been vaccinated," Dr. Umair Shah, Washington state's secretary of health, said in a statement Tuesday.

Large-scale clinical studies found that COVID-19 vaccines reduced the risk of contracting the disease in vaccinated individuals by up to 95%, compared with those who were not vaccinated. However, the vaccines are not 100% effective in preventing infection and thus a small percentage of breakthrough cases can be anticipated, according to the Washington State Department of Health.

"It is important to remember that every vaccine on the market right now prevents severe disease and death in most cases," Shah said. "People should still get vaccinated as soon as they are eligible, and encourage friends, loved ones, and co-workers to do the same."

More than 30.3 million people have been diagnosed with COVID-19 in the United States and over 550,000 of them have died, according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University.

Washington state has registered at least 363,235 confirmed cases and 5,237 deaths. So far, more than 16% of the Evergreen State's population is fully vaccinated against COVID-19, according to Johns Hopkins data.

https://abcnews.go.com/Health/100-f...ontract-covid-19-washington/story?id=76784838


----------



## Jules (Apr 1, 2021)

They only predicted 95% immunity.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 1, 2021)

CNN today said the vaccine may only last 6 months.  Maybe these people’s 6 month time slot was over?  After 6 months you need a booster and then there are the variants to worry about


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 1, 2021)

I think its odd that so far this happened in people only in Washington.

Surely its not just one state?
Or is it the only state reporting so far?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2021)

*we had our first case of a fully vaccinated person getting covid here a couple weeks ago i think. and my father wants me to go out to a restaurant to eat with him. lol...not gonna happen. i'm starting to wonder if these vaccines are even worth the trouble. i bet they don't last no 6 mo. someone at work said we may have to get dosed every 3 mo. not sure what they based that on but no way in hell am i taking a booster every 3 mo. i'm pretty sure my body wouldn't tolerate that much.

guess it's a good thing i don't mind staying home all the time.*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2021)

Jules said:


> They only predicted 95% immunity.


Excellent point, Jules.  It appears that the infection rate is .01% so well under the 5% margin.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> CNN today said the vaccine may only last 6 months.  Maybe these people’s 6 month time slot was over?  After 6 months you need a booster and then there are the variants to worry about


https://www.cnn.com/2021/04/01/health/pfizer-covid-vaccine-efficacy-six-months-bn/index.html
*"Ongoing trial shows Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine remains highly effective after six months."*

"The ongoing Phase 3 clinical trial of Pfizer/BioNTech's coronavirus vaccine confirms its protection lasts _*at least six months*_ after the second dose, the companies said Thursday.

The question of how long vaccine protection lasts can only be answered once enough time has passed, and while six months of protection is a modest target, it's longer than previously known. The study is continuing and future updates may reveal more about how long and how strong this protection is.

The vaccine remains more than 91% effective against disease with any symptoms for six months, the companies said. And it appeared to be fully effective against the worrying B.1.351 variant of the virus, which is the dominant strain circulating in South Africa and which researchers feared had evolved to evade the protection of vaccines, the companies said."


----------



## win231 (Apr 1, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I think its odd that so far this happened in people only in Washington.
> 
> Surely its not just one state?
> Or is it the only state reporting so far?


Yes, it's the only "Picky" virus we've ever heard of.      Among other things that don't add up.
That's where the suspicion that we're being lied to comes from.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 1, 2021)

None of the vaccine manufacturers are saying the vaccine will prevent you from getting the virus, only that it will prevent "the likelihood" that you will need to be hospitalized or die from it. Vaccinated people can still get it, but 85-95% of them won't get dangerously ill.


----------



## win231 (Apr 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> None of the vaccine manufacturers are saying the vaccine will prevent you from getting the virus, only that it will prevent "the likelihood" that you will need to be hospitalized or die from it. Vaccinated people can still get it, but 85-95% of them won't get dangerously ill.


Sounds familiar, doesn't it?
_"Doctor, why do so many people get the flu despite their flu shot?"
"Uh.....well....you see.....you have to understand........the flu shot may not prevent the flu, but........uh.........your illness will be shorter......."_
We can't very well expect them to say "The vaccine is hit or miss," or "The vaccine is useless," because the next question would be, _"Then why are you telling everyone to get it?"_


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 1, 2021)

Jules said:


> They only predicted 95% immunity.


Correct. And not even that high. Just to be clear, those numbers don't mean that 95% (or whatever number for the vaccine) of people won't get ill. It means that you lower the risk of infection by 95%.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 1, 2021)

StarSong said:


> And it appeared to be fully effective against the worrying B.1.351 variant of the virus, which is the dominant strain circulating in South Africa


This is great to hear.  Though I still don't feel very optimistic about my safari trip to Kenya and Tanzania.  I learned that Tanzania isn't even trying to order any vaccine and intends to just use prayer.  I'm considering whether I should change my destination to Australia once everything opens up.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 1, 2021)

The moral of the story, 
Do Not Kiss a Positive Covid Person....

We are all going to Die, So Stop Living and put a Dagger in Our Hearts.... Again So


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 1, 2021)

Getting sick or testing positive is better than dying from it.


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I think its odd that so far this happened in people only in Washington.
> 
> Surely its not just one state?
> Or is it the only state reporting so far?


Wow, that is really strange, I am wondering if their vaccine wore off.


----------



## win231 (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm waiting for the experts to come up with other benefits of the vaccine:
"In men, the vaccine has the same effect as ******, but studies show it's 4 times more effective. _ She'll like it, too."_


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/04/01/health/pfizer-covid-vaccine-efficacy-six-months-bn/index.html
> *"Ongoing trial shows Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine remains highly effective after six months."*
> 
> "The ongoing Phase 3 clinical trial of Pfizer/BioNTech's coronavirus vaccine confirms its protection lasts _*at least six months*_ after the second dose, the companies said Thursday.
> ...


I wonder if we're gonna hafta get a booster every year at the 6 mo point along with the 2 shots initially?


----------



## win231 (Apr 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I wonder if we're gonna hafta get a booster every year at the 6 mo point along with the 2 shots initially?





MarciKS said:


> I wonder if we're gonna hafta get a booster every year at the 6 mo point along with the 2 shots initially?


A daily booster would be even more effective.  And, after a few weeks:


----------

